# The Photo Forum TRIVIA CHALLENGE!



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

Found this on another board and I decided to set one up for us!  

It is a trivia game that can be played everyday. (New quiz each day) It's a ladder competition...remember to play everyday!  (I can change the settings and the categories of questions...I looked to see if there was one for photography, but there wasn't, so I set it to mixed intermediate)

Oh, and I should mention that it's timed...quicker you finish, the more points you get. (that part kills me, cuz I would much rather read slowly so I totally understand before I answer)

THE PHOTO FORUM TRIVIA CHALLENGE!


----------



## errant_star (Jan 25, 2006)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *78* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *722*

Not too bad I suppose!


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

Ya beat me!


----------



## Alison (Jan 25, 2006)

*Note to self, don't play while holding a baby and trying to eat, it slows me down*

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 632


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

i suck:

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 604


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

JM, you're still higher on the list than me...mine was because it took me so long.  Tommorrow should be better...for about 4 of the questions my office mate decided he would pick that exact time to start talking to me about something or other. :er:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 25, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i suck:
> 
> Questions correct: 7 / 10
> You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 604


You think you suck?

I suck...
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 488

But I guess the real question is "Who cares what Italian club so ans so played for, and who cares at all about Avril Lavigne, and who lived during vaudville (It's dead, ya know)?

I'm not bitter.


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

I suck, too ... 

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *101* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *699*

who is that fella that is a quad? Never heard of it ...

who remembers chemistry stuff? And HOW does arguing over a piece of torn paper even rate being scientific???!?!?!?!

I'm guessing we all get different questions?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 25, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I'm guessing we all get different questions?


I guess so...and judging from what you said, I think I should've had your quiz! 

And how dare you get 8/10 and say you suck!  grrrrrr....


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

I was just checking up to see if it says anywhere about different questions...I guess so.  I didn't get any questions like what you two got.  I guess that's to keep it fair so you can't give answers to anyone else?


----------



## Darfion (Jan 25, 2006)

Well i was garbage at that


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Well i was garbage at that


 
It's the hangover, babe.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 25, 2006)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Well i was garbage at that


Fighting for last place, are we?


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you! Thank you so much Joe and Darf, for kicking me out of last place.  :hug:: to you both for making me feel less dumb!


----------



## Darfion (Jan 25, 2006)

I've got a bloody good excuse though


----------



## errant_star (Jan 25, 2006)

OMG ... I'm in 1st place!  I've never been in first place for anything *shocked*

:mrgreen:


----------



## Calliope (Jan 25, 2006)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *107* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *693*

3rd place...  at least I beat JonMikal  :mrgreen:


----------



## errant_star (Jan 25, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 8 / 10
> You took *107* seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...


 

:lmao:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 8 / 10
> You took *107* seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...


 
you do that every night...i've got scars to prove it!:greenpbl:


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you do that every night...i've got scars to prove it!:greenpbl:


 
I'll do it in this thread then ...


GET A ROOM!


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

Oooh! I found a way to search for questions to add to the question pool...I searched Photography and they had 28 questions (the current question pool is 3000, I think)...so I added those, so some of you may get some photography questions now.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 25, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Thank you! Thank you so much Joe and Darf, for kicking me out of last place.  :hug:: to you both for making me feel less dumb!


Just wait until chat tonight...I'll be fightin' 


			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> Oooh! I found a way to search for questions to add to the question pool...I searched Photography and they had 28 questions (the current question pool is 3000, I think)...so I added those, so some of you may get some photography questions now.


No fair!  Giving late people an advantage...
/me grumbles...


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Just wait until chat tonight...I'll be fightin'
> 
> No fair!  Giving late people an advantage...
> /me grumbles...



Hey I'm almost always the one that feels dumb, so hush! And you can play again tommorrow, ya know.  I had a disadvantage too!


----------



## Darfion (Jan 25, 2006)

Looking like i've snatched defeat from the jaws of victory


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 25, 2006)

Even the damn Walrus beat me!


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 25, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Even the damn Walrus beat me!


What, like you didn't expect that!?


----------



## kelox (Jan 25, 2006)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 515


----------



## Chiller (Jan 25, 2006)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 214 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 386

  Holy moly.. I guessed on most of the questions about the U S of eh.  I thought the Uss enterprise was in Star Trek?:lmao:


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 25, 2006)

Damn I was gonna pick one answer but went with the other and found my first answer was correct ! 

This laptop and touch-pad mousey thing is too slow going, I want my mouse backkkk.


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

And Lumi swoops in and takes first place!

Lumi, you can get a mouse for a laptop.  My stepdad has a wireless one that works quite well!


----------



## Calliope (Jan 25, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you do that every night...i've got scars to prove it!:greenpbl:


 
oh, stop complaining...  you know you like it!


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Corry ! We only have to use it until Monday, his folks have a desktop comp so we're just gonna use the laptop until then and put up with being mouseless lol.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 25, 2006)

that was hard... i missed the first 3 and then went 7 for 7 :cheer: 

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *89* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *611*


----------



## bace (Jan 25, 2006)

This Trivia game is stoopid!!

*storms out of room*


----------



## photo gal (Jan 25, 2006)

I suck......I don't recommend doing this while you're on the phone either!


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 25, 2006)

Did you go for the ' I'll use my LifeLine, thanks Regis ?"

 Ehhh?


----------



## photo gal (Jan 25, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Did you go for the ' I'll use my LifeLine, thanks Regis ?"
> 
> Ehhh?


 
I missed that dangit!  I would've.....


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

everyone has an excuse for doing poorly.....just say you SUCK! :mrgreen:


----------



## photo gal (Jan 25, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> everyone has an excuse for doing poorly.....just say you SUCK! :mrgreen:


 
I believe I did!:blushing: :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *90* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *710*


i so dont suck... i so dont suck...!!!     

yea!!  i like this game...!!


----------



## Alison (Jan 25, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> everyone has an excuse for doing poorly.....just say you SUCK! :mrgreen:



I suck, too :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> I suck, too :mrgreen:


 
there ya go! no babies, no phone, no distractions....you just plain suck like me :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Jan 25, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> there ya go! no babies, no phone, no distractions....you just plain suck like me :mrgreen:



Well not just like you, I'm #7 and your #9 so I suck slightly less :mrgreen:


----------



## Traci (Jan 25, 2006)

I sucked...7/10, 126 seconds...574


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 25, 2006)

Traci said:
			
		

> I sucked...7/10, 126 seconds...574



Aren't you supposed to be working?  I know I am. :lmao:

I sucked less than you did. Neener Neener Neener!  

7/10, 92 seconds - score 608


----------



## Rob (Jan 25, 2006)

US biassed questions. Didn't understand most of them!

Rob


----------



## Chiller (Jan 25, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Questions correct: 6 / 10
> You took 214 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 386
> 
> Holy moly.. I guessed on most of the questions about the U S of eh.  I thought the Uss enterprise was in Star Trek?:lmao:




I sucked  :er:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> US biassed questions. Didn't understand most of them!
> 
> Rob


 
so you're saying you have more suckage than the rest of us?


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> US biassed questions. Didn't understand most of them!
> 
> Rob




There are UK and Austrailian pools...maybe I'll do one of them one day.  This was 'mixed bag' so I thought it would be a little of everything.

EDIT: I've just gone ahead and added UK and Austrailian questions now.


----------



## omeletteman (Jan 25, 2006)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 727



FIRST PLACE!!!!!!! 

 

I like this game.


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 25, 2006)

I did a no-no and wanted to play again because I love Trivia and couldnt let Omlette dude one-up me... so I played as SomeGirl 

I wont do it again, you can all line up and spank me if you must :greenpbl:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

what questions were so u.s. ?  the river?? that was south america..( not me and the rest of us southerners, chilller, they mean the real south america...)


----------



## doenoe (Jan 25, 2006)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 513

I got an excuse.........im dutch :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 25, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> what questions were so u.s. ?  the river?? that was south america..( not me and the rest of us southerners, chilller, they mean the real south america...)




no no April. There was a question aboot Bush, and that spaceship from Star Trek.  The USS enterprise.  Like how am I supposed to know what happened on y'all spaceship.:lmao:


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 25, 2006)

my questions were all pretty random, my 7/10 was a little misleading as i made educational guesses on about 9 of them...  i had one about a canadian singer... i don't know anything about american singers, much less singers from anywhere else...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

hey correy, i dont think we all had the same questions...
i didnt have any of the us....none on chaney... none about the us...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2006)

i got 7/10... sweet! only cause i speak spanish and listen in physics class.
...who the eff is Ed in the literature question?


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey correy, i dont think we all had the same questions...
> i didnt have any of the us....none on chaney... none about the us...



I know...go back a bit, we already discovered that!


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 25, 2006)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *92* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *808*


I told you I knew everything.. then again, maybe it is just a talent for guessing.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took *92* seconds to complete this quiz.
> 
> 
> ...


 
:hail:
the wise are among us.


----------



## omeletteman (Jan 25, 2006)

Outsmarted by Peanuts...I'll never live this down


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 25, 2006)

Woo hoo, 9/10, 74 seconds, 826 points.  Given I'm a noob, I was happy not to encounter any photography questions.  For once, all the useless crap in my head came in handy.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 25, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Woo hoo, 9/10, 74 seconds, 826 points.  Given I'm a noob, I was happy not to encounter any photography questions.  For once, all the useless crap in my head came in handy.



 holy cow...how did ya do that. 
:er:   All my questions were about the US of eh.  I have no idea what the capital of Oregon is, or what the USS Enterprise is known for, except picking up Spock.    I will do better next time.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> holy cow...how did ya do that.
> :er: All my questions were about the US of eh. I have no idea what the capital of Oregon is, or what the USS Enterprise is known for, except picking up Spock. I will do better next time.


 
i had UK questions in mine


----------



## JonK (Jan 25, 2006)

geez man i never do well at these things....however i seem to have kicked butt today :mrgreen:

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 837


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 25, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> holy cow...how did ya do that.
> :er: All my questions were about the US of eh. I have no idea what the capital of Oregon is, or what the USS Enterprise is known for, except picking up Spock. I will do better next time.


 
Sounds like my questions were easier than yours.  Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 26, 2006)

i so sucked at todays..... i didnt know crap about world series...or obviously foreign language......sucks to be me...


----------



## omeletteman (Jan 26, 2006)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 519

Wow, much harder today, how am I suppose to now Russian?


----------



## kelox (Jan 26, 2006)

Today's results

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 835


----------



## errant_star (Jan 26, 2006)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *56* seconds to complete this quiz. 






 Total score: *744*

Better than yesterday but Kelox has already knocked me out of the pole position!!!


----------



## Rob (Jan 26, 2006)

Asking about baseball or your effiminate padded rugby is a bit like me asking you what the current goal deficit is between west bromwich albion and accrington stanley over the last cup season. 

It's still US biassed! Can I write one please??

Rob
p.s.   Scored 8 in 77s *723pt*


----------



## doenoe (Jan 26, 2006)

ok this isnt good
Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 407


----------



## Chiller (Jan 26, 2006)

I still suck

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 155 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 545


----------



## Corry (Jan 26, 2006)

9/10 and 83 seconds for me today!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 26, 2006)

I *still *suck....but I'm moving up!  : )


----------



## panzershreck (Jan 26, 2006)

wooooooooooo 11th place! if you take 11 - 1, i'm in 1st place!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 26, 2006)

I still suck...twice...again...


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 26, 2006)

um, yeah... 5/10  :thumbdown:  pbbbttthhhh.  

i went too fast, made stupid mistakes... basically, i suck...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 26, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I *still *suck....but I'm moving up!  : )


:shock: Nurse! Oxygen!!


----------



## Darfion (Jan 26, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> um, yeah... 5/10  :thumbdown:  pbbbttthhhh.
> 
> i went too fast, made stupid mistakes... basically, i suck...


I took my time and still made a hash of it


----------



## Darfion (Jan 26, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock: Nurse! Oxygen!!


:lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 26, 2006)

*licks forefinger, places it on provocatively positioned right hip, sizzling sound is heard*  Ooooh baby, I'm hot hot hot today!

[Sigh, gotta get my 'licks' in while I'm on top, as there's always someone smarter and faster coming up behind]


----------



## Chase (Jan 26, 2006)

And Chase swoops in and steals the lead....will he hang on??


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh man, I sucked that time ! 

I'm not playin trivia with these laptop anymore, not until I have a mouse ! The touchpad highlighted everything and wouldnt let me click !


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 26, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> And Chase swoops in and steals the lead....will he hang on??


 

Dang, how do you (and Errant Star, and Hobbes, and Photogoddess) even read that fast, anyways???


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 26, 2006)

im getting worse. i had no clue to any.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *75* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *525*


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 26, 2006)

I dunno. I just read fast. Too bad I didn't know all of the answers.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 26, 2006)

Is there any way you can make so it makes a new quiz every 12 hours instead of 24? It just seems too long to wait between quizzes... i'm addicted lol


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't suck anymore.  8/10, 676.  Not the best, but respectable!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to have a sharp day today...woot!


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2006)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 10 / 10
 You took *162* seconds to complete this  quiz.  




Total score:  *838*[/SIZE]


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's the link again as it's annoying going to the front!

http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/The-Photo-Forum-TRIVIA-CHALLENGE-44504.html


----------



## Chase (Jan 27, 2006)

Eh, not my best day, but could have been worse!


----------



## Alison (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, that's just plain embarassing


----------



## Corry (Jan 27, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Here's the link again as it's annoying going to the front!
> 
> http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/The-Photo-Forum-TRIVIA-CHALLENGE-44504.html



I do have a link in my sig now.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 27, 2006)

this game makes me feel stoopid...  i was just a lucky guesser today...  but i find trivia very addicting...  

10/10, way to go rob!


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 27, 2006)

okay, so your score is 100 pts for every correct answer minus 1 pt for each second...  i am so bored... is it 5:00 yet?


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2006)

It is here!! Wooo hooo pub time...


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 27, 2006)

i'm jealous... have one for me!  :cheers:


----------



## doenoe (Jan 27, 2006)

better then yesterday
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 607


----------



## omeletteman (Jan 27, 2006)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 626

Better then yesterday at least...this is pretty fun


----------



## Karalee (Jan 27, 2006)

Dang Rob! You must be the first 100%-er :cheers:


----------



## df3photo (Jan 27, 2006)

haha i suck!
 Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 133 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 467


----------



## airgunr (Jan 28, 2006)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *76* seconds to complete this quiz. 





 Total score: *624*

*Had to guess on a couple.....*


----------



## Harpua (Jan 28, 2006)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 812

I guessed on a few as well. Just got lucky I suppose.


----------



## Rob (Jan 28, 2006)

Oops, shouldn't have stopped for dinner!

9/10

Rob


----------



## kelox (Jan 28, 2006)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 834


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 29, 2006)

Let this be a lesson to you...
You cannot close the quiz, and try it again later...

Damn thing keeps counting...

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *414 seconds* to complete this quiz.
Total score: 186


----------



## kelox (Jan 29, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Let this be a lesson to you...
> You cannot close the quiz, and try it again later...
> 
> Damn thing keeps counting...
> ...


(saying this just like Nelson on the Simpsons)  HA HA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 29, 2006)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *111* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *889*

I admit I guessed on at least 2.


----------



## Chase (Jan 29, 2006)

1. Chase 	 + 18 pts 	10!	44	956

Once again, my work here is done.


----------



## kelox (Jan 30, 2006)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 434


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2006)

[SIZE=+1]Question one is dubious - camoflage can quite obviously improve an organism's chances of survival. Question two is another US biassed one as is #10, which admittedly is very easy.

Ho hum.

Rob

Questions correct: 8 / 10
 You took *68* seconds to complete this  quiz.  



Total score:  *732


*[/SIZE]


----------



## photo gal (Jan 30, 2006)

I sucked big time today!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 30, 2006)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 914
Wooohoooooo, i rocked today :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Jan 30, 2006)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 900


HOLY CRAP! A FIRST FOR ME!     

I'm not a very fast reader though, so getting them done quickly is hard for me...which is strange, cuz normally I AM a fast reader, but not when I am answering test questions, I guess.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 30, 2006)

I sucked royally today. Had to guess at most of them.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 31, 2006)

In last place so far today!  : (


----------



## Corry (Jan 31, 2006)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 


I'm keeping ya company, Photogal


----------



## doenoe (Jan 31, 2006)

oh fudge
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: 417


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2006)

Rubbish! 4/10. Didn't understand many of the US BIASSED QUESTIONS again!! *sulk*

Rob


----------



## surfingfireman (Jan 31, 2006)

I love this trivia thing.  Thanks so much for starting it!


----------



## errant_star (Jan 31, 2006)

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> I love this trivia thing. Thanks so much for starting it!


 
Yep, I am sooo officially hooked!!   :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Jan 31, 2006)

Geez, am I bragging again? Yes...yes I am. 

	 + 26 pts 	10!	31	969


----------



## errant_star (Jan 31, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> Geez, am I bragging again? Yes...yes I am.
> 
> + 26 pts     10!    31    969


 
I kept telling myself it was ok if you had more wins than me because I still had the highest cumulative score ... but *that's out the window now *I'm sure!!!! :er: 

You have definately earned the bragging rights! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Jan 31, 2006)

Awww, my ego isn't TOO big yep, I'm happy to share the spotlight with you


----------



## errant_star (Jan 31, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> Awww, my ego isn't TOO big yep, I'm happy to share the spotlight with you


 
We'll give it a week and 4 more wins and see how big the ego gets :mrgreen:  

but thanks for the gesture!


----------



## Chase (Jan 31, 2006)

:lmao: See how nice a guy I am??


----------



## errant_star (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> + 26 pts     10!    31    969


 
31 seconds!!!!!!!  Holy cannoli, that's ah-MAZE-ing.   :study:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 31, 2006)

and I still suck!


----------



## Corry (Jan 31, 2006)

Joe, we know you are sucking on purpose to make the rest of us feel good.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 31, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Joe, we know you are sucking on purpose to make the rest of us feel good.


That must be it.  yep.  that's it.


----------



## Corry (Jan 31, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> That must be it.  yep.  that's it.




Well, Joe...none of us could compare to your utter awesomeness.  I mean...seriously.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 31, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Well, Joe...none of us could compare to your utter awesomeness.  I mean...seriously.


except maybe your udder awesomeness!


----------



## Corry (Jan 31, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> except maybe your udder awesomeness!



Are you calling me a cow????


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 31, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Are you calling me a cow????


Nope!  You're the Seductive Spamstress!


----------



## Corry (Jan 31, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Nope!  You're the Seductive Spamstress!



That's better.  (should I put the whip away, or keep it out???  )


----------



## KevinR (Feb 1, 2006)

About damn time I got 10 out of 10.

"I am smart...s*m*r*t."


----------



## photo gal (Feb 1, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That's better. (should I put the whip away, or keep it out???  )


 
Corry dear.....never, ever put the whip away!:mrgreen:


----------



## weeping widow (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh my G-- I couldn't even get into the quiz to play...What score should that receive? Duh!

Hey April.....................H.......E.......L......P  !!!!!!!


----------



## Chase (Feb 3, 2006)

Number one for now....will it last??


----------



## Corry (Feb 3, 2006)

Whoops...I don't even think I played yesterday!


----------



## Corry (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm in last! Yay!


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 6, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Whoops...I don't even think I played yesterday!


 
i know, i keep forgetting to play in the weekends...


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 22, 2006)

corry, you took the link out of your sig! i was so lost...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 22, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Whoops...I don't even think I played yesterday!


I haven't played in weeks!


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2006)

Haha...I'm sorry! I didn't think anyone was still playing!!!


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2006)

Guess I shoulda actually CHECKED if anyone was still playing...I guess y'all have been! Ok, so...I'll have to figure out a way to incorporate all my links, and keep my sig small....


----------



## doenoe (Feb 22, 2006)

well, since you are the link mistress here, i think you can make your sig a bit bigger.


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2006)

Nah...needs to be smaller.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 22, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Nah...needs to be smaller.


That's what _she_ said!


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2006)

Naughty, naughty Joe...tisk tisk.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 3, 2006)

C'mon folks, test your knowledge of trivia.  The more the merrier.  Just go to http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/The-Photo-Forum-TRIVIA-CHALLENGE-44504.html


----------



## morydd (May 2, 2007)

Ummm... where'd it go!?!

Now when I go to it, I get "Invalid privateid"

Did it expire? Did Anty win too many times? What will I do with my life now?


----------



## Corry (May 2, 2007)

It worked for me when I clicked on it just now...4 people have played today (wow! it's still going on!!!)


----------



## Corry (May 2, 2007)

....ok, nevermind, it won't let me log in.  Weeeird.


----------



## morydd (May 2, 2007)

Worked now for me. Maybe they're having issues at their end.


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 2, 2007)

Just played for the first time in months 

I was hindered by a touchpad  (at least that's my excuse)


----------



## Antarctican (May 2, 2007)

^^^ touchpad definitely slows one down, and since it's a timed game, those extra seconds hurt!


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 2, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ touchpad definitely slows one down, and since it's a timed game, those extra seconds hurt!


That's what I'm sayin'


----------

